# Psychiatrist says I'm a Runaway Train..



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Change to a new Psychiatrist. You cant work with someone you dont like and who you dont connect with. I would have felt uncomfortable too after that.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Changing within the same practice would be a good exercise for your SA. Then again, I would probably just go the easy route and leave completely.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Bleh I hate psychiatrists they just feel like they're reading straight from a book when talking to you, and no matter what you say the only answer they give for your problems will be.... that's right more pills....


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm sure he'll be able to handle you switching to another psychiatrist. If he's as bad as he sounds, he probably faces this a lot. Talk therapy with the _right _therapist can do wonders. Pills aren't the solution to everything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is about the weirdest and meanest scare tactic I have ever heard from a doctor.
One'd think there would be a bit more support for having suicidal thoughts. The first thing I thought of when I read your post was....

"Runaway train
never coming back
wrong way on a one-way track.

Still in disbelief. I would take enough medication to help you through this.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Change to a new Psychiatrist. You cant work with someone you dont like and who you dont connect with. I would have felt uncomfortable too after that.


This times a billion.

If you arent 100% comfortable with someone trying to help you, leave before he hurts you.


----------



## Trismegistus (Apr 12, 2010)

> So... I saw my first Psychiatrist yesterday and it was bloody horrifying. He didn't make me calm at all. He just used all these rather morbid metaphors when describing me.


Did he at least say those things in a really creepy Vincent Price voice? That would be awesome!

Anyway...doctors and therapists might be experts, but they're also people, for better and for worse.

He might be right and he might be wrong, but if he can't make a good enough case to inspire confidence in his treatment plan, better to trust your instincts and seek help elsewhere.

Treatment is all about helping you feel more comfortable with your emotions, and if the treatment itself becomes a major cause of emotional distress, there's something wrong.


----------



## beautiful words (Apr 13, 2010)

This reminds me of a bad experience I had with a psychiatrist at a hospital. This guy doesn't sound that great, imo. How can he say that about you when he just met you? He doesn't know you. And how does he know it's not the Celexa that's causing the suicidal thoughts? He can't know that, especially after only one visit. If he creeps you and your mom out, I really encourage you to seek help from someone else, because, as others have stated, if you aren't comfortable with him, you wont get anything out of it.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I pretty much agree with everyone else here, that was a terrible metaphor. Comparing mental illness to anything usually falls short as there's really nothing quite like it. It's a quality of life issue that can often become life-threatening, but it's not obviously not like an open wound. 


There are many Dr.s out there, so keep looking and hope your next isn't so peculiar.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I was on Celexa for 2 weeks and was switched to Effexor because of those thoughts. 

Are you seeing a therapist as well? I only saw the pyschologist 3 or 4 times, but went to CBT every week.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Blargh (Jun 15, 2009)

Find a therapist with a master's in social work. A licensed mental health practitioner (LMHP). They're more people-oriented in training than psychiatrists or psychologists.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Homers, I remember when I saw a psychiatrist, and he wrote me a script for medication _right away_ without even listening to what I had to say. That was one therapist that I never saw a second time; my mom switched me to a different one right away.

There are doctors out there who hurt their patients rather than help them. It sounds like you found one like that, but the good thing is that you don't have to let them hurt you. You can always find one that works with you rather than against you.

I wish you well.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i switched therapists and it was the best decision ever. now i have this old, cool guy who's just objective and friendly in a mellow, wise, old guy way.

he rocks. i hardly had to say anything to get my prescription, which was really all i wanted.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Keep in mind Psychiatrists are really therapists. They specialize in pscyho-pharmacology. Hence their bedside manner is often lacking.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

if you live in the states of New Mexico or Louisiana psychologists are allowed to prescribe medication and give therapy.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

psychiatrists are just nut cases that know about medicine, they often have problems as you do aswell.


----------



## a2f (Apr 17, 2010)

whether or not his tactics scared you, maybe this should be a warning you heed

having stated that you've already planned a date for experiments is rather concerning


----------

